# TB immunization - radiological report still required?



## KU1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello all,
does anyone know if despite being immunized against TB do I still need to have the chest scan to confirm I do not have TB, or can I prove my immunization instead?
(I had the jabs when I was a child and my doctor has confirmed they last a lifetime)

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes you still need to get a radiological report


----------



## KU1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------

